# Texas State EMT Certification?



## FutureParamedic12 (Jun 1, 2012)

So I'm currently 18 and a sophomore at Duke. I took the NREMT two days after my birthday (May 6) and submitted my application to the state the day I arrived back in Texas (May 12). I also sent off my fingerprints that Monday (May 14) electronically. I've been bored at home for most of the past three weeks waiting for this certification to go through so I can volunteer with a local EMS. I faxed over a copy of my NREMT card a week ago. As of right now, my name still does not show in the public search. Is there any way to expedite this process?


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 1, 2012)

You can call, but it doesn't help. It typically takes 4-6 weeks. Be patient young one.


----------



## TB 3541 (Jun 1, 2012)

PoeticInjustice said:


> You can call, but it doesn't help. It typically takes 4-6 weeks. Be patient young one.



Yeah, I dunno where to even begin. You're so luck that you only have to wait 4-6 weeks.


----------



## heatherabel3 (Jun 1, 2012)

Do you have boobs? No. Yeah your probably just gonna have to wait then.


----------



## FutureParamedic12 (Jun 1, 2012)

This is insane. I also applied for a license in Georgia and had my state certification within a week. I understand Texas has a larger population, but I don't see how there could possibly be this many applicants. Are they processing one person per day?


----------



## scoot (Jun 1, 2012)

I applied with the state on 4/18, took the NREMT on 5/3, got fingerprinted on 5/11, and was listed as an EMT on the DSHS website on 5/24. I haven't received my card in the mail yet, but some of my classmates have. Based on my timeline, I'd guess you'll get your certification pretty soon!


----------



## STXmedic (Jun 1, 2012)

FutureParamedic12 said:


> This is insane. I also applied for a license in Georgia and had my state certification within a week. I understand Texas has a larger population, but I don't see how there could possibly be this many applicants. Are they processing one person per day?



You're also sending in your cert when ALL of the mills are finishing. So there's a tremendous amount of people to process.


----------



## FutureParamedic12 (Jun 4, 2012)

I do understand, but I feel as if there has to be a faster way to process applicants. In addition to working as a volunteer, I attempted to apply to several EMS services for jobs. Out of the few that would hire me due to my young age, most were weary to do so since I'll only be home for three months. My applications are still pending, awaiting the receipt of my state certification. I've been receiving several calls from the employers who are becoming less and less interested in hiring me due to the preposterous application processing time. It's just so frustrating!


----------



## Flight-LP (Jun 4, 2012)

FutureParamedic12 said:


> . I've been receiving several calls from the employers who are becoming less and less interested in hiring me due to the preposterous application processing time. It's just so frustrating!



Are you certain it is the processing time and not the fact that you will only be home for 3 months?

It is difficult to get a return on investment for such a short time of employment. As a manager, I too would be hesitatant for that exact reason. Nothing personal, but if you cannot show the return on the investment a company puts into you, then it is not an efficient business decision to spend the money getting you trained, precepted, and onto payroll.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 4, 2012)

TX DSHS tends to be very slow this time of year. I've been waiting on my medic for about the same amount of time, which should show you how backed up they are since they didn't have to wait for prints to come back for mine.


----------



## FutureParamedic12 (Jun 5, 2012)

What time does the online system generally update?


----------



## FutureParamedic12 (Jun 8, 2012)

Still nothing


----------



## Flight-LP (Jun 8, 2012)

I know the wait sucks, but the reality of it is that you sent your NREMT less than two weeks ago. TDSHS will not start processing until they receive ALL required credentials and documentation. You may be looking at another day or possible up to four more weeks. Patience, my friend, the day will come.


----------



## FutureParamedic12 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I faxed it in about two weeks ago (in the hopes that it would speed up the process...but I didn't know it was required), but I've been certified for over four weeks. It wouldn't be so brutal if I didn't have job offers.


----------



## EMTnelly87 (Sep 4, 2012)

*checked application status inquiry*

i just checked my application status inquiry on the Texas DSHS EMS site and it says approved. I wonder if that means just the application has been approved, or the entire process meaning i should be getting my card in the mail soon....HELP ANYONE!!!!


----------



## EMTnelly87 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Texas EMT Certification*

soooo it's been 6 week and 2 days now and i still have yet to see my name on the public search. Before when i logged in it said approved, i called DSHS and they said that only meant that the online application was completed and approved. a couple of weeks went by and it disappeared. I checked it on tuesday morning and it was back and it said "Initial Emergency Medical Technician in process." sooooo......i called DSHS again this morning and they said they are now processing it and it's can take up to 6 weeks. :angry: what exactly were they doing the previous 6 weeks and 2 days. i'm getting very frustrated.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Oct 5, 2012)

Just be patient. My basic certification took 10 months to process. Granted, it was through the reciprocity program. But still.

So as long as any of yours takes less than 10 months, you should be good.


Just kidding.....

I am assuming the 4-6 weeks is a rough estimate. WA states the same 4-6 weeks, and I've had things processed here anywhere between 10 days and three months.


----------



## EMTnelly87 (Oct 5, 2012)

pulling my hair out!!!!


----------



## bcemr (Jun 17, 2016)

Just as a heads up for anyone waiting in the process - nothing has changed. The timelines vary wildly. My application also shows approved and I have a license number next to my name. But I am not listed in the public search. They have no information when I call.

The best thing to do is to wait - but that's hard to do when a job offer is contingent on the license and is a limited time offer...


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 17, 2016)

May/june and december/January you need to expect delays. Thats when most classes end and all those new.provider hopefuls apply for certification


----------



## kev54 (Jun 22, 2016)

Not sure about everyone else but I did the online reciprocity option in mid to late May. My state took about 30 days to get paperwork to Texas for the good standing part. I got my license last week. It took about 4-5 weeks maybe for me. Varies widely I guess.


----------

